# Well at bloody last.......



## LordeRyall (Mar 5, 2008)

......I'm a proud owner of a black edition with Bose sound system upgrade, in black. Mines VX-ROM and Titan II exhaust.

(And before someone picks me up on it, the black edition JDMs were the 2nd Tier model that came with dark wheels but did not come with Bose as standard!)

I've only driven 30kms but I'm off to Malaysia tomorrow to do the remaining 970km!!

Very limited first impressions:

1) It's fantastic. (I'm no fanboy but it is).

2) Auto mode:

DULL. Only to be used on long motorway journeys. In auto mode the car moves up the gears instantly and you may as well be driving a 2 litre Mondeo automatic. Really quite annoying but easily solved by using manual mode which is much more fun anyway.

3) Noises (over and above what I expect to be normal):

I didn't really think the gear changes between 1st and 2nd were overly noticable. Yes, a touch clunkier but really nothing I would have noticed if I wasn't looking out for it. Maybe my car has had a tweak (later model) in that department.

I did notice a higher-pitched whistling noise from the rear of the car, especially at low speeds. Didn't seem anything to be concerned about at all (dealer said it was normal) but nevertheless it was noticeable. Easy to get used to I'm sure.

4) The heat surrounding the cabin:

This has been touched upon by others this it is really noticeable. Don't put anything heat sensitive in the boot. I lobbed a few miscellaneous dealer items in the boot and after my 20 minute trundle home they were sizzling. Also later on when I was putting my CD's onto the music box I had the car stationary in the drive just idleing for about 20 mins and the heat was really noticeable from underfoot. I was barefoot so thats why I guess. Even my old car which was fully stripped out, had no floor insulation at all and was not even close to being this hot.

5) Far and away the worst thing about it though is the CRAPPY REAR VIEW MIRROR. It's just rubbish. Everything else about the car is top quality but the mirror has this annoying low quality wobble to it. It's the only thing 'Nissan' about the car and even after 30kms it was driving me nuts!!

I'm sure this post will get lost in amongst all the Top Gear ones but I'll post a more accurate assessment after I've done my long-haul trip to Malaysia and back this weekend.

Apologies to UK readers. These sort of posts must be quite frustrating......


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

LordeRyall said:


> ......
> Apologies to UK readers. These sort of posts must be quite frustrating......



First of all congrats with your toy. 2ndly, no not frustrating, educative rather. Appreciate it!


----------



## NismoR35GTR (Apr 2, 2008)

Congrats mate...you must be well chuffeded with it.

Just a bit of info really...is the cluth/gearbox rattle/noise at idle speed noticable?

thanks


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

Great post, thanks. Always good to get new opinions from owners.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Why Opologise to UK readers ,I dont get it ?


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

because we dont have the car and are waiting for it ? (bar those who have imported one)


----------



## Jadid (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Mate. Very valuable insights - keep em coming !


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi5 said:


> because we dont have the car and are waiting for it ? (bar those who have imported one)


Ah I see ,the cars well and truly in the UK now anyway


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

congrats. the heat soak is pretty bad right? have you felt the rear seats after a drive? baking.

i'm thinking of making a vented area at the rear through to the boot so help cool it down. have not figured out how yet but there is a panel behind the subwoofer which might work.


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

can any of you lucky people who already have your R35s do me a favour and tell me what happens if you leave the car in auto mode but set the transmission to R. I would guess that that might be like moving a normal automatic from economy mode to "sport" mode where it kicks down more readily and rapidly and holds on to lower gears for longer.....am i right or does it not make a difference?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

correct.


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

thanks...that's good to know, I may be putting some friends of mine on my insurance who wouldn't use "flappy paddle" gearboxes now at least they won't think they've driven something with the performance of a 2 litre mondeo


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

just remember every time you start the car, or even switch from auto to manual etc, you need to reset the transmission R switch. all switches go back to normal on restart.


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

ok, thanks for clarifying that


----------



## Jadid (Jan 2, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> congrats. the heat soak is pretty bad right? have you felt the rear seats after a drive? baking.
> 
> i'm thinking of making a vented area at the rear through to the boot so help cool it down. have not figured out how yet but there is a panel behind the subwoofer which might work.


So what you're saying is - if I put my kid in the back in a baby seat - she'll come out lookinf half baked !!?? 

By the way on your You Tube vid - i take it you go ahead of your mate on approaching the tunnel entrance at the end and he can't keep up with you towards the end of the vid - was that the point ?


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

the heat soak, if it's that bad, will there be some update to the ones being assembled now and before they are brought over to the UK (well before the actual UK orders are even built)? isn't there anything we can do to do this, i'm sure it's a matter of informing or getting Nissans help or am i misled?


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Jadid said:


> So what you're saying is - if I put my kid in the back in a baby seat - she'll come out lookinf half baked !!??
> 
> 
> lol :chuckle:
> at least it will keep ur food hot if u drive hard back home from a take away resturant :thumbsup:


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

At least heat will make them sleep in the back fo the car. I'm hoping the heat combined with increased speed of the car will get rid of all the 'are we there yet dad?' comments.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

TokyoGTR have you had the firmware updated for the gearbox? There is a new update out the US was talking about and I would like to know if its real.

I've got used to using paddles, even around town now

R


----------



## LordeRyall (Mar 5, 2008)

Back.......

50kms short of my 1000. Will finish that off later on tonight.

More thoughts:

Very very impressive.

It really is a car for all purposes. It just ate the road up effortlessly. In fact effortlessly is probably the correct word for all scenarios. I pushed the car on a couple of short sprints and it is effortless off the line. You are at decent speed deceptively quickly and smoothly. 120 km/h feels like 80km/h (the local fuzz christmas party fund is likely to increase significantly as I get caught out on that one...!!).

I am also pleased to confirm for those yet to run in that 4,000rpm in 6th equates to exactly 187 km/h  so running in isn't going to hold you up too much!!

The power is delivered all the way through the range at all speeds. It barely slows up. Accelerating at 140km/h to 190km/h takes no time at all.

The car is a very imposing sight. Given that literally every driver moved aside when you bear up behind them tells you a story (especially in these parts where mirrors may as well be an optional extra). It must look so menacing in a rear view mirror.

Cruising at high speeds is a pleasure (Thats what auto mode is for I guess). I can't really understand why anyone would think it was noisy or harsh unless they have come from a Mercedes S Class. I would like to think most of us are moving from all sorts of various sports cars so we should be used to a little bit of 'sensation'. If you are one of those expecting a soft, quiet Grand Tourer then just by a Merc SL or spend twice the amount on a Bentley GT and be bored all your life.

That's the trade off. The GT-R is an exceptional compromise between GT and world beating pace.


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

great info ta for the post. I was wandering what 4000 rpm was in speed terms. currently planning my first 1000km route (car arriving next yr but i need to do something gtr related to fill in the time)!
good to hear the cruising ride not too bad either.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

You do realise that some of us have still got 17 months to wait! Your description of the ownership experience is just what I wanted to hear, but it makes waiting SO hard!

Oh go on, tell us more! :thumbsup:


----------



## yokohamaGTR (Jul 19, 2008)

Congratulations on the car mate. I agree with your comments and experiences, my first 1000 were much the same. My run-in instructions are 3000 rpm / 2000 km, though - are you done in 1000k? 

I get an oil change at 1000k, and then keep it gentle for another 1000 before being able to really let it rip. and "no problem to go over 3000 once in a while but dont push" was what I was told.

I also never geard the "clunky" gear changes reported, mine shifts quite smooth unless you do something unexpected (e.g. slow on an uphill and then suddenly accelerate...)

I actually like all the noises the car makes, and the dealer gave me a run-down of "noises to expect" on delivery. But the high-pitched whistle did stand out anyway, and I took my HPC mech along for a drive and he identified it as normal and from the transmission oil pump. The sound becomes audible when the tranny is warm, and only when in motion - same with yours?

PS - is yours black with green fluoro stripes, if so a friend in singers spotted you. I hope not, I mean - green stripes wtf - but each to his own. also what did you mean with 2nd tier black edition with dark wheels? all blk editions have the dark wheels?


----------



## LordeRyall (Mar 5, 2008)

yokohamaGTR said:


> Congratulations on the car mate. I agree with your comments and experiences, my first 1000 were much the same. My run-in instructions are 3000 rpm / 2000 km, though - are you done in 1000k?
> 
> I get an oil change at 1000k, and then keep it gentle for another 1000 before being able to really let it rip. and "no problem to go over 3000 once in a while but dont push" was what I was told.
> 
> ...


Hi Yokohama,

I was told no more than 4k for the first 1000km, then oil change, then do what you want....!! First I've heard of 2000km though. I'm sure the official Nissan line is 1000km but you would probably know more than me being Japan based. After all we have no official back up here. I also know of people who have put their foot down from the first km though so ultimately I guess people will do what they want.

The 'whistle' occurs all through the rev band when ever the car is moving (thus in gear) and almost sounds like a turbo whistle but is coming from the rear of the car. It isn't a bad sound, just noticable. 

As for the colour scheme, the only addition to mine has been a load of dead insects to the front. There are a few quirky custom jobs here in Singapore on GT-Rs and I'm not partial to the ones I've seen except the matt black which looks awesome and I was toying with the idea of but I got beaten to it.

Finally my black edition clarification was referring to the Bose stereo package which will come as standard on European black editions so it may have seemed odd to some people that I described it as an upgrade. Dark wheels of course were standard and they do look good against the black exterior.

I really think the black suits the car so well. The car itself looks quite sinister and the black suits that perfectly. It's like Darth Vader with 4 wheels.

Nothing wrong with the dark side in my books......


----------



## yokohamaGTR (Jul 19, 2008)

Agree black is the best color for the R35, but my G35 (350GT in Japan) is black and a real bother to maintain. Very happy with the dark grey, match the dark wheels perfectly.

I picked black edition mainly for, dont laugh, the black roof trim. IMHO the grey roof sort of undos the rest of the black interior. The red highlights actually look quite nice even if i was torn about that at first. I got the bose upgrade too, but no tatcham alarm.

rearview mirror - yes i thought their tacky as well (but no wobble). Notice the car in the 7:29 run has different mirrors whats that all about? Especially since Nissan confirmed that my car with build date June 17 is the revised spec from the 7:29 that some people call the "US spec". Anyway I'm gonne get a replacement, one of those with built in LCD for the radar detector. 

But for the price I'm not complaining too much about interior quality with this car. I've anyway given up with Nissan on that, long story from other cars. Theyre still playing catch-up wth Toyota and Honda for comparable models.


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

A friend of mine got his car recently and his gearbox seemed to be upgraded from the one I had (which already had the first rework). Supposed to be feel more responsive and smoother. Quieter to boot.

Damn! Wonder if Consult III can provide the update.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

there is supposed to be a firmware update that does this.....

the only physical changes are new engine/gearbox mounts

Consult 3 is the answer....


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

LordeRyall, if you had the Mines VXrom on, how did you know if yours max out at 187km/h with 4000rpm 4th gear? My car limits on me exactly as LordeRyall says at 4000rpm 4th gear but at 189km/h. I am lead to believe this is the official JDM speed limit for all cars? My Mines/Zele's mix kits and exhaust are incoming. Couldn't wait for 300km/h test.

On the transmission firmware upgrade, you not only need a standard Consult 3 but also need an updated GTR diagnostic software with a bloody GTR diagnostic security card in the form of a chip card inserted into a pcmcia card which you further insert into the Consult 3 toughbook. Without it, you're just down to diagnosing R34s, Muranos and some Fairladys... I'm trying to wing myself one of that annoying "dealer exclusive" cards now.


----------



## LordeRyall (Mar 5, 2008)

First said:


> LordeRyall, if you had the Mines VXrom on, how did you know if yours max out at 187km/h with 4000rpm 4th gear?


Hi First.

I referred to the speed related to the 'run-in' max of 4000rpm. My cars limiter has been taken off, I can vouch for that.....


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

Awesome! Now you can get from east to west in singapore in 15mins! :clap:


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> TokyoGTR have you had the firmware updated for the gearbox? There is a new update out the US was talking about and I would like to know if its real.
> 
> I've got used to using paddles, even around town now
> 
> R


mine was updated before i got it. as it's got official cover it gets all updates.


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Think Rob is talking abt the "June" production update. My friend just got his car and it seems more responsive.

Not the same as the earlier rework that we've got.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

ah, then i have no idea. maybe on the next service. it's not a recall item though. btw, there's a chance that the update makes the gearshift slightly slower and therefore increases the 0-100 time...


----------



## timechaser (Feb 18, 2008)

NismoR35GTR said:


> Congrats mate...you must be well chuffeded with it.
> 
> Just a bit of info really...is the cluth/gearbox rattle/noise at idle speed noticable?
> 
> thanks


Nope. Irons out after a few thousand kms.


----------



## timechaser (Feb 18, 2008)

doggiehowser said:


> Think Rob is talking abt the "June" production update. My friend just got his car and it seems more responsive.
> 
> Not the same as the earlier rework that we've got.


Maybe should compare my gearbox to yours - at least I can figure out if I have had the first update or not!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

so from the info of the web (could all be rubbish)

the first 1000 GTR's had some issue that new firmware/revision was issued.

The June edition has new engine/transmission mounts and second new firmware.

In the US by law the manual and service info must be made available on the web.


My car is about 2200miles and the gearbox is quieter, its only 2nd to 1st and 1st to 2nd that's not so slick. The US version I was in was not a lot different

R


----------



## yokohamaGTR (Jul 19, 2008)

OK boys about the run-in question I checked with the HPC mech.
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/101555-r35-run-officially.html
LordeRyall may want to make another trip up to KL to sort this out...


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

during your run-in, did you vary rpm and load, or did you just hit a highway and go 1000km?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

vary the load

R


----------



## LordeRyall (Mar 5, 2008)

The interesting thing about all this is that you ask 5 different people and you'll get 5 different answers.

No question following the manual is rule number 1 but if your car isn't run in after 1000km then jeez.....

When running in just as important as accelerating is changing down through the gears . Very gently at first obviously then increasingly blip down earlier to increase the load and bed in.

Also the style of the run in period is also important. just pottering around town for 1,000-2,000km is not a good run in. The engine should have a good run in all scenarios (long and short trips). 

Lets also not forget that every GT-R engine is put through its paces and tested thoroughly before it leaves the factory. This is the bit that stumps me. If Nissan give it a proper welly (and effectively run it in) before it leaves the factory then wouldn't that sort of void the necessity for the customer to run in?


Anyway, I'm not saying don't follow the manufacturers guidelines but I do think they are being very cautious.......


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

LordeRyall said:


> The interesting thing about all this is that you ask 5 different people and you'll get 5 different answers.
> 
> No question following the manual is rule number 1 but if your car isn't run in after 1000km then jeez.....
> 
> ...


agreed, that's why i'm not sure how i want to run mine in yet, i thought they give it a proper welly to seal the rings in the extreme conditions and so everything else is alright when you take it off the court


----------



## yokohamaGTR (Jul 19, 2008)

*TM Oil Pump Whistle Gone*



LordeRyall said:


> The 'whistle' occurs all through the rev band when ever the car is moving (thus in gear) and almost sounds like a turbo whistle but is coming from the rear of the car. It isn't a bad sound, just noticable.


The oil-pump whistle/screech has gone on my GTR. Somewhere around 2000km, it was gone. It previously occurred when TM Oil Temp got above 92-93 degs, but nothing in last 2-300ks. It wasn't a bad sound, but happy it's gone - sounds more "together" without it.

Also I notice in general everything starts to feel more smooth and solid, especially the transmission. For me first time the changes are so clear and obvious in the first 2000k - previously only noticed effects of run-in when switching to a new car of the same model. 

Or it could just be that I'm paying more attention this time, but I doubt it. This car seems to "settle down" in a couple thousand Ks... maybe more.


----------



## LordeRyall (Mar 5, 2008)

Thats good to know. Thanks Yokohama. More for me to look forward to. 

Will be doing another trip up to Malaysia next month so I'll be well over 2000km by then. Thats when I'll really start to push the car and maybe give the launch control a try.....


----------

